# Air Pollution unhealthy in Hua Hin?



## mojacar2019 (Dec 13, 2019)

I have already asked this question on the Forum with no response!

The Air Pollution reads on the Internet Meter 110 & Unhealthy.
Does it feel 'Unhealthy' Can anyone confirm or deny this...……..


----------

